# RIP gypsy...my baby girl



## jazzyrider

i dont even know where to start.

gypsy was spending time with some trainers trying to sort through her problems. tonight they took her out to lunge her and out of the blue she reared straight up and flipped over smashing her head on the ground when she hit the ground.

they rang me straight away and i told them to get a vet out and i would also head out but i was an hour away. this was at 7.30pm. she still hadnt got up when the vet arrived 40 minutes later. when i got there she was still on the ground and the vet explained what was happening. basically she couldnt move the right side of her body and her right pupil was unresponsive to light indicating massive brain damage or a broken neck but she thought it more likely that it was brain damage. she said, and it was evident, that she couldnt come back from that. she also said she was in a lot of pain.

i decided it was best for her to be put down even though i didnt want that. i knew it was best for her though.

so at 9.15pm she went to sleep very quietly. it was almost surreal how gentle it was. ive never had a horse die before and i have to say its left a huge hole in my heart. im absolutely devastated :sad::sad:

RIP gypsy


----------



## Colorado Dobes

Oh my gosh!!! I am so terribly sorry for your loss! RIP Gypsy.


----------



## wild_spot

Oh no Jazzy :[ Thats horrible, I cant even imagine what it must be like. Poor girl. Thsi happened to a girl I know recently, exact same thing. 

Many hugs and best wishes go out to you, it must be hard! xx.


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS

Keeping you in my thoughts. Race the wind Gypsy and rest in Peace.


----------



## jazzyrider

thanks for your kind words everyone. i dont think ive stopped crying since it happened. 

i just spoke to the people where she was and they are burying her under a big tree in the paddock she was living in while she was there. she said thats where her mare is going to be when she has her foal so then gypsy can always look over them and protect them. they are going to bury her with sugar cubes and licorice cause they were her favourite treats. 

im so glad they are burying her for me because from experience at people funerals the hardest part is when they go into the ground 

i miss her so much  

my angel girl


----------



## mlkarel2010

aww Jazzy (((hugs))) That's horrible. Be strong. You're in my prayers


----------



## free_sprtd

Oh my gosh, I am crying for you and Gypsy. I know how happy you were to have her in your life. I don't know what to say......it's such a freak accident. RIP lovely Gypsy.


----------



## Tayz

I'm so sorry for your loss. Gypsy was a very beautiful horse.
R.I.P Gypsy


----------



## missy06

Oh my God...jazzy I just saw this thread. I am so incredibly sorry for your loss, my heart is aching for you. I'm glad that you got to spend the time with Gypsy that you did, but I know no other horse can ever replace her in your heart.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Jazzy I've only just seen this thread also. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, and it was so kind of the people who were training on her to bury her where she could protect the newborn foal when the time comes.
May she rest in peace.
x


----------



## RedHawk

That's awful! I'm so sorry!!!
You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## jazzyrider

thank you everyone ((hugs to all))

ive decided that if i ever lose a horse again in my life it will be too soon. very sad stuff


----------



## katieandduke

omg! *HUGS* i am soooooo sorry she was so amazing and i remember posts you put up about her.. i am again so sorry! may she rest in peace!


----------



## Shawken

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. 

RIP Beautiful Gypsy, Fly with the angels.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, jazzy, I just saw this thread. I am so sorry. She was doing so well with you and that is absolutely terrible. :''( I am crying for you and your girl. (((((HUGS))))) *and a box of tissue* At least you know that the last bit of time she had was good when she was with you. Maybe god needed another horsey angel to watch over all of us.


----------



## jazzyrider

if god needed another angel then he took the most perfect angel he could find. i only hope she has served her purpose both here and in horsey heaven. 

she came so far with me and then i let her go for a moment and shes gone. i dont care what happens in the future, none of my horses are ever leaving my sight again. i miss her so much..so so much 

cherish every moment you have with your horses...you just never know


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9

wow, my horse might be going out for the last few streches of trainnig, now I'm started to wonder. Thats so sad.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Oh wow.. hun I'm so sorry. I just found this post. You'll be reuinted one day, she's up there cantering in knee-high grass.


----------



## NorthernMama

Jazzy, I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been off the 'Net for a few days and just picked this up. ((hugs)) to you. I find the freak accidents the hardest to take, but there was nothing that could be done. more ((hugs))


----------



## jazzyrider

urbancowgirl - dont let my feelings deter you. in reality im probably going over the top with how i feel and 99.9% of the time sending your horse to a trainer ends well. i just had a bad experience so for me thats how i feel. just do your research on where your horse is going. thats probably a better way to look at it 

allie - yup! shes cantering around having the time of her life while im mourning her loss...and paying her vet bill lol but seriously, thanks for your words ((((((hugs))))))

northermama - yes the freak ones are much harder to deal with. if she got sick and i was expecting it there would have been some sort of solace to it. but the sudden way with which it all happened hit me like a tonne of bricks. to continue to analogy, im still trying to get out from underneath that tonne of bricks. im really struggling to deal with her death. in the last 2 years ive lost both my real dad and my step dad, my closest aunty and uncle and have seen my mum go through treatment for bowel cancer. and now i lose my mare right after finding out that my mare on lease has to go back to her owner soon. its very hard to deal with


----------



## NorthernMama

Oh wow, Jazzy. Sounds like you have had WAY too much to deal with in the last while. Be strong and find some rejuve time just for you. Somehow it all comes together eventually. Yet more ((hugs))


----------



## lacyloo

Sorry for your loss


----------



## vicki

Jazzy, I'm so sorry for your loss, i have just shed some tears reading about gypsy and your other losses, my heart goes out to you, be strong and cherish the memories, nobody can take them away from you ((hugs))


----------

